# Spike TV - Deadliest Warrior



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 12, 2009)

Tonights show (10pm EST) is "Green Beret vs Spetznaz"  

Should be interesting.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry boys...... some computer geeks say that the Spetznaz win.  (Now one of the reasons is that during NVG use on the pistol, the SF guy missed one target and "wounded" one while the Spetznaz guy hit/killed all hit targets.)

What ever................


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2009)

I am going to be the asshole here and you guys feel free to rip my arse apart.

Spetznaz seem 100% more violence of action and mobile as they went through the demonstrations. The ballistic knife is bullshit, but hitting kill shots while wearing NVG’s and firing one handed on the move. :eeK: All while the SF dude missed a few shots, had a two hand’s on the gun.

The shotgun stuff is silly, but the fact that the Spetznaz dude got off all kill hits while on the move in faster time then the SF dude shooting from a static position with a dead hang pig for a target.

The M4 should have stomped a mud hole in the AK74, but piss poor shooting by turbo screwed the pooch IMO and gave them a “tie”. WTF?

Sniper shit was too damn close range to even compare, waste of time IMO.

In my experience Russian grenades are super unstable junk, but a grenade is a grenade.

Personally I was more impressed with the Spetznaz, mainly b/c they were all attitude and violence of action. The thing that pissed me off is all the SF dudes I ever met were all very quiet non bragging dudes (but they were on top of their game). Well all but one, but I would not put much weight behind that guy. One of the SF dudes acted like a fucking clown and brought poor attitude and weapons handling skill’s. Not a very good presentation of the SF community IMO.

As for the test’s, what a waste of time. I could have got more out of an air soft video…


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 13, 2009)

I agree JAB.  The M4 should have won.  They did not cover any of the options that the rifle has.... optics, laser, grenade etc....  

The night pistol work was more the shooter than the pistol.  All of the US losses (except for the shotgun and e-tool/knife) were operator issues.  Even the shotgun should have been closer.


----------



## Blackjack (May 13, 2009)

The funny thing  is, that one of the guys in the sim had an M203 on his M4 and did not use it. They didn't even bother to talk about the use of flashbangs, or the Russian GP 30 grenade launcher that they attach to the AK 74's. In my opinion though, the show really had no credibility from the start, because, a simulation and a bunch of tests will never replace an actual event, whether it be some fancy flight simulator, one of those electronic rifle ranges that they use at ROTC, or the sim that this show uses. Not every thing is numbers, there is also the human element that goes into everything.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 13, 2009)

It's a TV. You shouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Headshot (May 13, 2009)

One person against another does not exemplify an entire units capabilities.  As we all know, the person who graduates last in his medical class is still called "Doctor".  I would have to see a broader base of applicants to draw a conclusion on any issue.  BTW, I'm disappointed that the SN guy didn't do the acrobatics I saw in the films in basic.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 13, 2009)

Which Spetsnaz unit was he from, anyway? It's a pretty broad term.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 13, 2009)

I did not get any background info on the show or the dudes from Spetsnaz or SF. I think the SF guys were both JR's (E6) and both had not been operational in years... Could be wrong on that, I am sure someone knows someone and set us all straight...

I agree with most of the thoughts here, one person who was on the show really got under my skin.:doh:


----------



## Muppet (May 13, 2009)

When are the re-runs?

F.M.


----------



## AWP (May 13, 2009)

They might as well have compared a Jedi and a Klingon.

And we all know the Jedi would win


----------



## 0699 (May 13, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> They might as well have compared a Jedi and a Klingon.



Or Ditka vs. Michael Jordan.  You know who'd win...

Ditka; 48-7


----------



## Headshot (May 13, 2009)

0699 said:


> Or Ditka vs. Michael Jordan.  You know who'd win...
> 
> Ditka; 48-7



Da Bears


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 13, 2009)

One fo the guys was from the Navel Spetznaz and the other was Army.  Both sides were former operatiors.  One of the US guys is an "instructor" for US forces now.


----------



## Centermass (May 13, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> When are the re-runs?
> 
> F.M.



You can watch it right now: 

http://www.spike.com/full-episode/green-beret-vs/32039


----------



## austin (May 13, 2009)

Centermass said:


> You can watch it right now:
> 
> http://www.spike.com/full-episode/green-beret-vs/32039



Thanks for the link man. Watching it now


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 13, 2009)

I was very impressed with the Spetznaz dude and his weapons handling skill’s, No I do not agree that rolling around the ground is better. But I will say moving targets are very hard to hit. Spetznaz dude was consistent and hit his targets “On the move”.

As for the SF guys, their weapons handling is something I am use to seeing in all types of units. Hollywood stances and inaccurate shooting. I have seen better 18B’s running through the SARG stuff I use to teach, but I have also seen the above type attitude and performance. I was unimpressed and feel they need to leave the SOF “TV” expert stuff to Vickers, Howe & Lamb.:2c:


----------



## Centermass (May 13, 2009)

I recognized one of the guys as Sonny Puzikas. He's been on the Military channel, a former PMC and frequents some MMA forums as well. 

People have mixed feelings about him, but he's still the real deal. 

http://www.progressivecombat.com/staff-sonnypuzikas.html


----------



## demo18c (May 13, 2009)

I stopped watching it after the shot gun comp..Where is the auto shotguns that ODA have? Should be stepping up to the challenge and be running and gunning. We do static shooting for the basics but to compete its all movement with fast and accurate shooting.


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 13, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> They might as well have compared a Jedi and a Klingon.
> 
> And we all know the Jedi would win



They compared the Chicago Mob to the Yakuza.  That's when I knew the show wasn't worth my time.


----------



## riptide (May 14, 2009)

I loved it when the e-tool knocked the brain out of the test dummy's head, and the "ballistic" knife shattered some glass balls and that somehow was more effective.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 14, 2009)

The E-tool shit was very cool...


----------



## Muppet (May 15, 2009)

Tonight was cool also.

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (May 15, 2009)

Jessica Alba vs. Jessica Biel

Megan Fox wins !


----------



## Ravage (May 15, 2009)

Btw, anyone notice that the narrator is David Wenham, the guy who narrated and played in 300 :doh:

EDIT:

And the SFers stared in The Objective


----------



## SirBonkers (May 15, 2009)

I thought I had heard that narrator's voice before. Did they have him stand in for the Spartan in _"Spartan vs. Ninja"_? 

Yeah this show is ridiculous. Its basically a rip off of Discovery Channel's Animal Face Off, which was equally ridiculous.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 15, 2009)

0699 said:


> Or Ditka vs. Michael Jordan.  You know who'd win...
> 
> Ditka; 48-7



And it would be 48-0, but da' coach has softened up in his older years.

BTW, what was the result of the Yakuza vs. Mafia. I'd like to say the Yakuza would hand the wise guys their ass, but you can never underestimate them.

I saw _A Bronx Tale_, where they locked the bikers in the bar. Oh, yea.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 15, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> BTW, what was the result of the Yakuza vs. Mafia. I'd like to say the Yakuza would hand the wise guys their ass, but you can never underestimate them.


 
Mafia won.  Because they had more firepower and were a bit more brutal.  Skill wise, the Yakuza did better.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 15, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Mafia won.  Because they had more firepower and were a bit more brutal.  Skill wise, the Yakuza did better.



Never underestimate Luca Brassi.



DoctorDoom said:


> They compared the Chicago Mob to the Yakuza.  That's when I knew the show wasn't worth my time.



Ah, I didn't see that they were referring to the Chicago mob. No matter.

Back in the day, I'd take Mad Sam DeStefano over 10 Yakuza. 

That guy was a piece of work. He'd loan people money hoping they wouldn't pay, so he could bring them over for a torture session in his soundproff basement while the wife and kids watched TV upstairs.


----------



## Ka-Bar (May 17, 2009)

come on a ballistic knife? Ya i could see that going through armour any day :doh: I like this show but that episode sucked.


----------



## Ravage (May 18, 2009)

The entire episode:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTE3Nzg3NjQ=.html


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 19, 2009)

Here's one I'd like to see.

The nuns from the Daughters of Our Lady of Compassion vs the Sisters of St. Joseph of the Third Order of St. Francis.

Now that would be a matchup.


----------



## Hush (May 21, 2009)

Who is this Green Beret?  And where did he come up with an M4 with a 4 position selector switch?!?


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2009)

Matt R. Anderson








> After serving in the United States Army as a Special Forces Weapons Sergeant on an Operational Detachment "A" team during Operation Desert Storm, where he served as a sniper, Matt decided to try his hand at acting and motion picture stunt work as he had before his time in the service. For the past 15 years, he has performed stunts, stunt coordinated, and acted as well as working as a second unit director.
> 
> Since serving in the Gulf War Matt did another "tour" of duty in the Army reserves. In this time he was assigned or attached to Army Special Operations, the JFK Special Warfare Center, USMC Basic Reconnaissance Course, and he finished up his 6 year tour in the reserves with Detachment 219, Naval Special Warfare Group 1 in October of 2004 when he received an Honorable Discharge. Oddly enough his tour ended while he was in the Kingdom of Bahrain. He also returned from Iraq in April 2005, where he was working as a professional military contractor.
> 
> ...



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0027164/bio


----------



## Hush (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, thats pretty much what I was expecting.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 21, 2009)

They couldn't have picked a better man for the job


----------



## Muppet (May 21, 2009)

He said he was a medic also in the last show?

F.M.


----------



## Olive Drab (May 21, 2009)

nice


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 21, 2009)

This role probably came at a low point in his acting career.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 21, 2009)

Can you recive an Other Than Honorable discharge from active duty, and then go on to serve in the reserves?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> This role probably came at a low point in his acting career.



lol good find.


----------



## MARK KING (May 22, 2009)

I thought it was gay,but like others have said,it was on spike tv.


----------



## EverSoLost (May 25, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> Can you recive an Other Than Honorable discharge from active duty, and then go on to serve in the reserves?


Yes with a waiver and letter of endorsement from your perspective CDR.


----------



## Centermass (May 30, 2009)

Here's an epic to air tomorrow night (Sunday) at 9pm EST on Spike's Deadliest Warrior. Ready for this? 

IRA vs The Taliban


----------



## Ravage (May 31, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Here's an epic to air tomorrow night (Sunday) at 9pm EST on Spike's Deadliest Warrior. Ready for this?
> 
> IRA vs The Taliban



Soooo, they are gonna bring in a real IRA and a Talib ? :doh:


----------



## 7point62 (May 31, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> Can you recive an Other Than Honorable discharge from active duty, and then go on to serve in the reserves?




(Attempted weapons smuggling could get you a BCD but if his record was pretty clean prior he could wrangle an OTH which I think can be upgraded on appeal or waivered. Bad Conduct and Dishonorable require a court martial.) 

My 19 year old son likes this show. He forced me to watch the "Knight vrs the Pirate" on his laptop...and the pirate won. WTF? Then he called me last week and told me the Russkie beat the "Green Beret." Obviously the freakin producer is a god dam communist.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 31, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Soooo, they are gonna bring in a real IRA and a Talib ? :doh:



LMAO

I gotta see this shit.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 31, 2009)

BTW I saw an episode on their site "Viking vs Samurai". That was pretty cool to watch. I had to root for my Norse Ancestors I must admit. >:{


----------



## Ravage (May 31, 2009)

This
show
is
FUKCING
STUPID !


----------



## Poetic_Mind (May 31, 2009)

I think this show is okay... I'll be watching IRA vs. Taliban tonight.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm waiting for "Frodo vrs Clay Aiken."


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 3, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I'm waiting for "Frodo vrs Clay Aiken."



L M A O


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's IRA vs Taliban  http://www.spike.com/video/aftermath-ir-vs/3181506


----------



## Ravage (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, the SpetsNaz vs. SF "aftermatch" was kinda interesting. 

The computer nerd is an ass. Wouldn't be suprised if he walks into a bar and hit on the hottie with a line "I'm a computer geek but I evaluated SOF dudes and I know their secrets - wanna sleep with me ?" 

The show is so lame. Btw, anybody can confirm if the SFer is a real deal ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2009)

Look in the earlier pages of this thread for info about the SF guy.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 8, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Look in the earlier pages of this thread for info about the SF guy.



I mean the one in the "Aftermath".


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ravage said:


> I mean the one in the "Aftermath".




Ahh, gotcha.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 9, 2009)

Well it looks like I didn't miss much, but they should have sent a good SFARTAETC guy out to do that show or someone in a CIF.


----------



## dusty (Jun 13, 2009)

Until now, nobody KNEW about "S.......C guys."


----------



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2009)

dusty said:


> Until now, nobody KNEW about "S.......C guys."



I did :confused:


----------



## dusty (Jun 13, 2009)

Ravage said:


> I did :confused:




Yeah, but you're sneaky.


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 22, 2009)

SOmething that's garbage, is they can't even follow the scientific method...

They do NOT use the same conditions for each test.

Grenade test is a HUGE example.

Dropping a Russian Grenade in a washer machine, and dropping an American Grenade in an enclosed plexi glass.

Both totally different conditions.

Neither would simulate accurate the grenade blast, and kill factor of throwing it in even a 6X6 room.

Nothing on that show is uniform. You cannot test a 5.56 on a watermelon, and than turn around and use an AK on a cinderblock, two TOTALLY different environments of testing, and two TOTALLY different variables. (examples)

Another case in point directly related to their testing.

Shooting a knife through speed moniters vs hitting a torso like the E-Tool did, are two TOTALLY different things.

WHAT IS THE DAMAGE THE KNIFE WOULD DO TO THE BODY VS THE E-TOOL etc?

Too many variables, nothing uniform, no opinions can be made.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 22, 2009)

I totally agree with you G-Man. Maybe if they tested the weapons in the exact same manner then it would produce better results. All in all though, it's a fun show to watch.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 22, 2009)

The shotgun test was rubish, the sniper rifle test was rubish. The computer geek is a stupid tool.
The show is a waste of time.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 22, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> SOmething that's garbage, is they can't even follow the scientific method...
> 
> They do NOT use the same conditions for each test.
> 
> ...



Bro, you have great points, but the SF guy did miss some targets. I wish they would have sent a guy from one of our shooting schools.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 22, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Bro, you have great points, but the SF guy did miss some targets. I wish they would have sent a guy from one of our shooting schools.



Thank you.


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 23, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Bro, you have great points, but the SF guy did miss some targets. I wish they would have sent a guy from one of our shooting schools.



I get what you mean, but at the same time.

They gave the Spatznaz the neurological advantage for the pistol test. 

For example, they were both right handed. 

The targets for SF were on his left (majority) and Spetznez was on his right.

Stand up straight (at attention) move into shooting posture, (as if you were holding your pistol) Target 1 o clock. target 11 o clock. target 2 o clock, than target 10 o clock. 

Something you're going to notice, is because you're right handed, that means your left side of the brain controls the majority of motor functions. (Neurologically)

Therefor, to turn and engage each target. the ones on the right will targetted faster, and more accurately just by neurological reflex, vs the targets on the left. Add zero distance estimation. because of the design of night vision goggles, when they take both eyes into one scope, it kills (can't remember word) your ability to gauge distance [same reason why if you lose an eye, you have to take an eye exam at the DMV every year] . neurologically, by them making the side by side set-up. and changing variables. the Spetznaz had an automatic neurological advantage over the Green Beret. It was automatic. And that's the huge difference that changing a couple of variables can make.

Even when they were comparing AK vs M4. the AK didn't have the objects in front of the targets (ricochet) as the M4 did. 

I mean no disrespect at all, or mean anything negative what-so-ever.

But if you've shot something through glass, I'll guarantee you (unless you had some "special bullet" made for shooting through glass.....) that bullet did NOT hit where your cross hairs aimed at. Because the glass fragments, and changes the bullets trajectory. 

Spetznaz did not have to shoot through the jars, and bottles as the SF did. 

On the same note, If you watch the video again. something you'll notice on every event, even the shotgun event, just focusing on the shotgun event.

Semi-Auto vs Pump Action. I know for a FACT the Army uses the M4 Shotgun, and even know of Quiet Professionals who've even talked of using them. Spetznas had automatic win on it. 

THey gauged by accuracy, and amount of rounds put downrange. 

Semi-Auto, displayed same accuracy as the Pump Action, only Semi-Auto was able to put more rounds into them, at a faster rate. 

Another note, computer program. What program was being used?

I have a computer program on my comp, where I can show you gents (if you were over here) A Roman Legionaire slaughtering tanks, jumping thousands of feet in the air hacking b-17s. charging across the ocean destroying Missile Frigates. 

But is that realistic? the "data" I need, is simply turning the attack, range, speed etc to 99999 a piece. and let it loose. 

When you watch that show again, look at his computer when he "puts in" the data. It looks like he's running a systems diagnostic, not using a programs calculations. Why?

Because his computer screen goes something like this:
#include <iostream>

int main()
{
   std::cout << my computer's gay\n";
}
debug: Alt 1 on End
Debug: Center if Yes (y) if no (n) 
Debug: Systems Diagnostic (y) (n)
Debug: System reading 1/5235359986 files
Debug: System reading 984/5235359986 files

and so on. It looks like he's running a systems diagnostic if anything.

I've watched that video three times, each time. every variable is changed. Even the ones that look the same, they aren't the same.

If this was a federal program for actually testing something, it'd be a no-go.

Dragon Skin vs Current issue for example.

Army did:
Same tempratures (114 degrees fareinhiet both vests)
froze both of them
beat them up the same ways,
same type of ammunition
shot them all at the same angles, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

Scientific Method is designed so you can do something, and NO MATTER WHAT everytime you repeat it, result will be EXACTLY the same. If someone else repeats what you did, they will have the EXACT same results as you had.

In this show, they didn't do it.

Also another thing.

Grading.

What was the objective they were grading for?

Ever see the show "Top 10 Rifles" or something ismiliar on the military channel? How they had that grading criteria? Reliability, length of service, etc?

I understand two SOFs aren't like that, but you can STILL come up with grading criteria.

And instead of comparing an E-Tool and a knife, why not compare knife to knife?

K-Bar vs Spetznas knife.

K-bar typically 7'' blade spetzness 10'' blade
Tactical usage: What is the SF trained to do with knife fighting vs the Spetznas? 

list goes on

The more I think of that show, and look into it, the more and more they have things way off...

Respectfully, and with no offense to anyone else intended in this post.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jun 23, 2009)

No accurate info can be gained from "gaming" like that. It's BS. 

I've cross-trained with just about all the top spec ops units. SPETZNAZ has different levels of operators, just like we do in the states. Still, their top guys were not nearly as professionally capable as our Tier-1 operators, period.

The best guys I ran across from other units were actually the Australian SAS and the Norwegian FSK. Those 2 units had guys who were very well-prepared and had the right stuff. 

NOBODY is as dialed in as the top 2 U.S. units. Not even close.


----------



## Pete S (Jun 23, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> .... list goes on
> 
> The more I think of that show, and look into it, the more and more they have things way off...
> 
> Respectfully, and with no offense to anyone else intended in this post.



Dude, it's just a douchy TV show on Spike.
Made for teenage wannabes and airsofters.

You bring up valid points.
The show is pure comedy gold, not a double blind and peer reviewed study. 

Hopefully Terry Schappert will keep doing good things for military subjects on TV to erase any memory of this show.


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pete S said:


> Dude, it's just a douchy TV show on Spike.
> Made for teenage wannabes and airsofters.
> 
> You bring up valid points.
> ...



I agree. My apologies, just whenever I see forums discussion that show, it gets me on a tangent. 

My apologies


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 23, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> No accurate info can be gained from "gaming" like that. It's BS.
> 
> I've cross-trained with just about all the top spec ops units. SPETZNAZ has different levels of operators, just like we do in the states. Still, their top guys were not nearly as professionally capable as our Tier-1 operators, period.
> 
> ...



I will add, seeing someone with experience (knowingly anyways) in DEVGRU is awesome.

But one thing that's going to arise as a problem about this show, is little kids are going to think Spetznas are more "badass" than anyone else.

Like how the video game SOCOM came out, every kid (including high school) were all whining around how Navy SEALs do things nobody else ever does, or how SOCOM is Navy only, blah blah blah. Than Call of Duty 4 came out, same thing, only about Force Recon, than that show "Life of an Operator in SWAT" or something like that came around, everyone started going on and on how SWAT Operators are a hundred times better trained than military SpecOps, blah blah blah

Already, at the lake earlier today. I left because I didn't care to get into an argument with a little kid. A Middle School Kid started going on how he wanted to be Russian Spetznaz, how he'd kick American "Black Ops butt" :doh: even worse, kiddos around him started getting into it...:doh:

I just got my friends and left before a 19 y/o got in a public argument with an 14 y/o..... 

All this show is going to do in the future, is feed the steriotypes. 

Now all they need to do, is compare Army vs Marines, and the next generation of High School Graduates are set... Because no one from grade 7-11 are capable of distinguishing entertainment on TV vs actual information...
=/ 

After they do the Soldier vs Marine, they jsut gotta do Sailor vs Airman, 

and than "Pit the winners" against each other... *roll eyes* 

I can't imagine the pointless arguments and dribble this show is going to cause with younger generations...


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> I just got my friends and left before a 19 y/o got in a public argument with an 14 y/o.....
> 
> All this show is going to do in the future, is feed the steriotypes.
> 
> ...



Dude, you are 19 with approximately 0 (zero) days in uniform. Why would you bother to argue with a 14 YO and how do you know what "actual information" looks like? 

Hey, let's argue about the best space capsule, Mercury or Gemini. I'm sorry, we *can't* because *neither of us* are astronauts.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 24, 2009)

Discovery is a lot less about factual infos, more about entertainment.
The "Top 10s" show was just so wrong. Not to mention that 'weaponology' thingy.


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 24, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Dude, you are 19 with approximately 0 (zero) days in uniform. Why would you bother to argue with a 14 YO and how do you know what "actual information" looks like?
> 
> Hey, let's argue about the best space capsule, Mercury or Gemini. I'm sorry, we *can't* because *neither of us* are astronauts.



Point taken.


----------

